# MIB II software updates / Release notes



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

This could be a bit of a noob question, but is there an officially published list of updates available for the factory radios? 

I am new to the site and VW. I have never seen radio software updates before. How often are they released? 

I did a little Googling and found a site that host some files for some of the updates, but don't understand what units they are for. http://www.my-gti.com/4136/volkswagen-rns-510-firmware-upgrade-to-version-6276

How does VW intend for us to get these updates or know they are out?


----------



## Carl- (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok... I found how they distribute it in Germany ... I wish the US site had this. 

http://webspecial.volkswagen.de/infotainment/de/de/radionav-start.html


----------

